# Reich tap fittings forced out by frost



## Hymer_Bay (Feb 6, 2008)

For the information of other Hymer owners....

I (stupidly) forgot to open the bathroom tap in my year 2000 Hymer B694 when draining down for winter, and the red hot-hose angle fitting (with O ring) was pushed down and out almost completely, presumably by freezing, but the cold pipe still seems secure. Also a puddle of water forms around the base of the tap on top of the sink. The tap is blue plastic which I have identified as a 27mm (fixing hole size) Reich Karma. 

On closer inspection of the Kitchen tap which is the same type but chromed, I found a) that the tap body has a small 'moulded-in' split alongside the hot tap socket, presumably to allow the fitting to spring past it's retaining pin, and b) that the hot fitting was partly-out on this one too. 

A bit of Internet research lead me to the insight that you can replace the cartridge easily enough, but they often still leak a bit once they have been frost-damaged. Obviously I could pulll out the steel retaining pin the goes in tangentially between the two fittings, re-insert the fitting then refit the pin, but as both taps leaked from the top a bit beforehand anyway and flooded the surfaces around them, I went for two new taps at £51 each from Bentpeg.co.uk

The bathroom tap is a B*****r to get at, but I can reach up and feel the nut so I suppose I can make a kind of claw spanner I can hand-hold that is small enough to go up in the gap. As I don't need the old tap, if it is stuck I can be a bit brutal with it's body and wrench it round if all else fails. 

Kitchen tap is easy to get to....Lift out cutlery tray amd the front of the drawer quick releases then you can see and easily reach the tap, wiring and nut. I may fit a water filter while I'm under there...

Next year I will leave everything open and maybe blow out all the drain traps with a sink plunger too. 

Cheers...from a wiser Simon


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

One thing some people forget as well is to totally remove the shower head as well and that will remind you to open up all the taps.... I have found that its not so necessary to blow out all the water but to make sure that all taps are open and the heater water is removed, its just being able for the residual water left in the system to be able to move along a pipe and not outward... same goes for the sump pump I tend to remove the pump but keep it in water.... just my view....


----------



## Hymer_Bay (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi Clive,

When I got the M/H the original shower head turned out to be cracked and water squirted out down the back when pressurised by the pump. I fixed it quite easily with superglue, which I polished off flush once cured. 

I did try a cheapo small chrome shower head, but the holes were bigger so it didn't make nice strong jets, even though probably more water came out it felt like a lot less. 

Cheers

Simon


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes good idea I'll have to remember that one, the shower head is a nice unit and understand what you mean.... I use the shower all the time even on most camp sites... sad I know but thats just me.... enjoy your 694


----------



## Hymer_Bay (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi Clive,

Do you have a particular reason for removing the water Pump...are the Hymer type known to be damaged by frost? I have never removed one in 20 years of M/Hing and no probs so far....maybe I have just been lucky?

Cheers

Simon


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi I have no exact experience to a faulty sump pump but I understand from a third party that the sump pump do not like going dry for some period of time so, with that in mind I just remove it if I were not to ues the van for the winter.... my van is used all year..... so I do drain the water pipes and leave all taps open even if I'm not going out for a few days in the winter (december last year) I seem to recall the temperature did not rise above -2c here... I did leave the pump in the tank with a quarter of water left in the tank. Also making sure the non return valve in line with the sump pump is protected.... just my view and you may get away with it... its just making sure if it were not my van I would definatley do that... (I carry a second pump with me)


----------

